# My Wyndam TS closed in 6 weeks ...!



## lprstn (May 18, 2008)

Ok, I must have a little gift angel around.  Wyndam only had my transfer paperwork for 6 weeks and I checked today and I have my points!!! Whahoo!  I was getting worried with all of the negative stories about thier closing process.  It took a total of 10 weeks from purchase to finished, and it doesn't get any better than that.  I purchased from Tom Cornelius and closed with Timeshare Transfers, and called Wyndam only 1 time to confirm that they received everything that they needed.  It was easy and fast in my opinion.  Maybe it was easy because I already own with them?  I don't know.  So I just wanted to share a positive closing experience with everyong.


----------



## GrayFal (May 18, 2008)

lprstn said:


> Ok, I must have a little gift angel around.  Wyndham only had my transfer paperwork for 6 weeks and I checked today and I have my points!!! Whahoo!  I was getting worried with all of the negative stories about their closing process.  It took a total of 10 weeks from purchase to finished, and it doesn't get any better than that.  I purchased from Tom Cornelius and closed with Timeshare Transfers, and called Wyndham only 1 time to confirm that they received everything that they needed.  It was easy and fast in my opinion.  Maybe it was easy because I already own with them?  I don't know.  So I just wanted to share a positive closing experience with everyone.



Good for you!
My paperwork on my first ownership was mailed out to Wyndham on 5/12....I am going to wait a few weeks to contact them. How soon after the deed was recorded and sent to Wyndham did u call to see it was received?
Did you just call owner services?
I own a fixed week with Wyndham so asked the closing company to put that info/owner number in the transfer letter.

I have heard from others that Tom C is well connected with Wyndham which I am sure is why u got such GREAT/quick for Wyndham   service.


----------



## lprstn (May 18, 2008)

"Did you just call owner services?
I own a fixed week with Wyndham so asked the closing company to put that info/owner number in the transfer letter"

I called them (Owner Services) 2 weeks after they got my paperwork.  Asked them if they have everything, took down the name of who I spoke to, and that was that.  

I guess Tom C. is cause it took a while longer when I purchased from Holiday group...


----------



## GrayFal (May 18, 2008)

lprstn said:


> "Did you just call owner services?
> I own a fixed week with Wyndham so asked the closing company to put that info/owner number in the transfer letter"
> 
> I called them 2 weeks after they got my paperwork.  Asked them if they have everything, took down the name of who I spoke to, and that was that.
> ...


So that was 'owner services, no special dept or extension to call??
Sorry I wasn't 'clearer'


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 18, 2008)

Tom is one of the recommended resellers on the Wyndham usergroup.  We have used RPMI for two resales already, working on a third, and it took just weeks, not months.  I am very pleased with them.  I worked with both Jeff Fudge and Angel England.


----------



## janej (May 18, 2008)

GrayFal said:


> So that was 'owner services, no special dept or extension to call??
> Sorry I wasn't 'clearer'



The number to call is 800 251 8736, option 2 then option 3.  I just called this week to make sure they received a copy of my deed.  They did not.  I had to call the closing company to straighten things out.    I am so glad I called.  I was told even though the process takes up to 6 weeks, Wyndham makes a note on your account on the same day they receive the paperwork.

You just need your contract number to call.


----------



## GrayFal (May 18, 2008)

janej said:


> The number to call is 800 251 8736, option 2 then option 3.  I just called this week to make sure they received a copy of my deed.  They did not.  I had to call the closing company to straighten things out.    I am so glad I called.  I was told even though the process takes up to 6 weeks, Wyndham makes a note on your account on the same day they receive the paperwork.
> 
> *You just need your contract number to call*.


And my contract number would be the 'old' owners number for that contract?

Thanks for the phone number..mshatty responded as well


----------



## janej (May 18, 2008)

Yes, I think the contract number stays the same.  You can find it on your deed.


----------



## lprstn (May 19, 2008)

GrayFal said:


> And my contract number would be the 'old' owners number for that contract?
> 
> Thanks for the phone number..mshatty responded as well


Yep your contract number is the same, I confirmed mine.


----------



## jhac007 (May 25, 2008)

lprstn said:


> Ok, I must have a little gift angel around.  Wyndam only had my transfer paperwork for 6 weeks and I checked today and I have my points!!! Whahoo!  I was getting worried with all of the negative stories about thier closing process.  It took a total of 10 weeks from purchase to finished, and it doesn't get any better than that.  I purchased from Tom Cornelius and closed with Timeshare Transfers, and called Wyndam only 1 time to confirm that they received everything that they needed.  It was easy and fast in my opinion.  Maybe it was easy because I already own with them?  I don't know.  So I just wanted to share a positive closing experience with everyong.




Congratulations, and I too must have the gift angel!  I won an E-Bay auction (154,000 points at Palm Aire) on Feb. 25th, started the paper work on Mar. 1st and received a letter from Wyndham stating I was in by May 13th.:whoopie:
Jim


----------



## lprstn (May 26, 2008)

jhac007 said:


> Congratulations, and I too must have the gift angel!  I won an E-Bay auction (154,000 points at Palm Aire) on Feb. 25th, started the paper work on Mar. 1st and received a letter from Wyndham stating I was in by May 13th.:whoopie:
> Jim


Congratulations Jim!  Yep you have a gift angel too!


----------



## janej (May 29, 2008)

I can't believe how lucky I am today.  I just had the urge to call Wyndham after reading this thread.  I felt silly since they had my paper work for about 2 weeks.   When the lady could not verify my address, I told her that must be the seller's address.  I thought I heard her wrong when she said "no, it is under your name".  It turned out they finished processing my transfer already.  I got my new account number and was able to register online.

There are only two problems.  First they put in completely wrong address so they will have to resend my package.  She promised to get it done today.  I also purchased at Star Island and was assigned to RCI.  She requested to get that corrected.

I bought my 168k EOY points on ebay on February 20, but did not close until April 25th.


----------



## lprstn (May 29, 2008)

janej said:


> I can't believe how lucky I am today.  I just had the urge to call Wyndham after reading this thread.  I felt silly since they had my paper work for about 2 weeks.   When the lady could not verify my address, I told her that must be the seller's address.  I thought I heard her wrong when she said "no, it is under your name".  It turned out they finished processing my transfer already.  I got my new account number and was able to register online.
> 
> There are only two problems.  First they put in completely wrong address so they will have to resend my package.  She promised to get it done today.  I also purchased at Star Island and was assigned to RCI.  She requested to get that corrected.
> 
> I bought my 168k EOY points on ebay on February 20, but did not close until April 25th.



Congratulations!!!  See, we all have a little lepracaun smiling on us...


----------



## GrayFal (May 29, 2008)

I also called - thanks to this thread.....

My deed was received on 5/20 and they said by 6/20 I should have my account set up.
I am a fixed week owner as well; they gave me a fax number to send in a letter with my owner number and the 2 contract numbers so the two ownerships will be under the one account.

Things are moving alone!


----------



## Culli (Jun 12, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Tom is one of the recommended resellers on the Wyndham usergroup.  We have used RPMI for two resales already, working on a third, and it took just weeks, not months.  I am very pleased with them.  I worked with both Jeff Fudge and Angel England.



Tom, Jeff and Angel - are they on ebay?  got contact info for them?

Cindy- FYI still working with Clark, really nice gentleman - thanks for the referral!


----------



## Jya-Ning (Jun 12, 2008)

Culli said:


> Tom, Jeff and Angel - are they on ebay?  got contact info for them?



They do sometimes ago.  Not sure if they still on there every day.

Try regist to forums.atozed.com, then go to this link
http://forums.atozed.com/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=1607

And click on each name, it will direct you to their yahoo site.

Jya-Ning


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 12, 2008)

Tom seems to list on My Resort Network.  Angel and Jeff both work with RPMI, and they have listings on eBay right now.  Theirs are obvious because they have the company logo in the photo on the list view.


----------



## Culli (Jun 17, 2008)

Jya-Ning said:


> They do sometimes ago.  Not sure if they still on there every day.
> 
> Try regist to forums.atozed.com, then go to this link
> http://forums.atozed.com/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=1607
> ...



Thanks I found Tom's info and gave him a call.....if anyone interested very nice and straightforward person.  I would feel comfortable buying from him, if there was an inventory item that matched my needs.


----------



## GrayFal (Jun 18, 2008)

GrayFal said:


> I also called - thanks to this thread.....
> 
> My deed was received on 5/20 and they said by 6/20 I should have my account set up.
> I am a fixed week owner as well; they gave me a fax number to send in a letter with my owner number and the 2 contract numbers so the two ownerships will be under the one account.
> ...



Called today - go the old '6-8 weeks' story .... oh well


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 18, 2008)

Okay, so here is my horror story on a Fairfield/ Wyndham purchase.  

I bought 462K points at Fairfield Bay and paid for them on the day of auction's close, which was 11/27/2007.  The closing company is Timeshare Closing Services, and they have just received the paperwork back from the county as recorded, but now they are saying it will be another 8-12 weeks for Fairfield/ Wyndham to recognize us as owners.  That will be 9-10 months of waiting, and waiting, and waiting.   

Angel and Jeff closed our deals in weeks, some were Fairfield Bay, too.  So I am not buying their excuses.  Supposedly the county is to blame.


----------



## GrayFal (Jun 18, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Okay, so here is my horror story on a Fairfield/ Wyndham purchase.
> 
> I bought 462K points at Fairfield Bay and paid for them on the day of auction's close, which was *11/27/2007.*  The closing company is Timeshare Closing Services, and they have just received the paperwork back from the county as recorded, but now they are saying it will be another 8-12 weeks for Fairfield/ Wyndham to recognize us as owners.  That will be 9-10 months of waiting, and waiting, and waiting.
> 
> Angel and Jeff closed our deals in weeks, some were Fairfield Bay, too.  So I am not buying their excuses.  Supposedly the county is to blame.


Thanks Cindy, now I feel better! :rofl:


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 18, 2008)

GrayFal said:


> Thanks Cindy, now I feel better! :rofl:



That was my intention.   

I really dislike the goofballs at TCS!  Why do people recommend them here on TUG?  I don't get it at all.


----------



## JanB (Jun 19, 2008)

*Timeshare Closing Services*

 I purchased Wyndham points at Dolphins Cove last September 2007.  The closing company is Timeshare Closing Services.  I finally told them my patience was out and to return ALL my money if they couldn't get the transfer completed NOW!  Well, I just got a call and they told me the county "just" returned our corrected deed (it had to be returned for correction again) and that all would be expedited and we would have our deed and membership in 24-48 hours. Hmmmmmmm.  9-10 months is ridiculous.  I'll NEVER buy another timeshare that uses this company for closing services.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 19, 2008)

JanB said:


> I purchased Wyndham points at Dolphins Cove last September 2007.  The closing company is Timeshare Closing Services.  I finally told them my patience was out and to return ALL my money if they couldn't get the transfer completed NOW!  Well, I just got a call and they told me the county "just" returned our corrected deed (it had to be returned for correction again) and that all would be expedited and we would have our deed and membership in 24-48 hours. Hmmmmmmm.  9-10 months is ridiculous.  I'll NEVER buy another timeshare that uses this company for closing services.



I am with you on that!  I see good deals, but I avoid them.  It's really inexcusable to take that long, when another company does the same thing in six to eight weeks.


----------



## steverino (Jun 19, 2008)

I used Timeshare Closing Services twice in 2007 and both times it took a long time. The second timeshare took about nine months for various reasons. I finally had to get on the phone and contact Wyndam and give the right phone numbers to TCS. I have to agree the process was very slow with them.
Steve


----------



## GrayFal (Jul 7, 2008)

GrayFal said:


> I also called - thanks to this thread.....
> 
> My deed was received on 5/20 and they said by *6/20 *I should have my account set up.
> I am a fixed week owner as well; they gave me a fax number to send in a letter with *my owner number and the 2 contract numbers so the two ownerships will be under the one account.*
> Things are moving alone!





GrayFal said:


> Called today - go the old '6-8 weeks' story .... oh well



Received a letter dated 6/26 and post marked 6/27 welcoming me to the family.
*Wrong owner number *  and an RCI application for an II affiliated resort  but at least they got my name right  

This went to the closing company at the  end of March - all in all about 3 months....


----------



## lprstn (Jul 7, 2008)

GrayFal said:


> Received a letter dated 6/26 and post marked 6/27 welcoming me to the family.
> *Wrong owner number *  and an RCI application for an II affiliated resort  but at least they got my name right
> 
> This went to the closing company at the  end of March - all in all about 3 months....



Wow! Wrong owner number...someone was sleeping on the job that day..


----------



## bookworm (Jul 7, 2008)

GrayFal said:


> an RCI application for an II affiliated resort  ...



Yikes, not good. I would check this part out. You want to make SURE they are indeed getting you affiliated with II. Some have had challenges with this in the past.


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 26, 2008)

GrayFal said:


> Received a letter dated 6/26 and post marked 6/27 welcoming me to the family.
> *Wrong owner number *  and an RCI application for an II affiliated resort  but at least they got my name right
> 
> This went to the closing company at the  end of March - all in all about 3 months....


STILL don't have an II number, but I am hopefull that this part will also be complete.
I need to deposit some points before they expire 9/30/08....


----------

